# Stimulus $1200.00



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Need some info on the 1200.00 dollar stimulus we were suppose to get. Have any of you on this forum gotten the stimulus?
I have not received mine, as far as I know I qualify, but every time i go to the website to inquire of my stimulus, the website will not recognize my Philippine address. I tried imputing it a dozen different ways, no luck at all.
Tried calling my accountant firm but they are no help at all, big surprise there.
Tried calling IRS but they always refer me to there website, go figure!
Thanks


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Idwand,

I got my stimulus check over a month ago in the mail. What last address do you have on file with the IRS for tax filing. That is the address they use on file to send check to. You can file address electronically for taxes and add bank account. My daughter did that and her money was deposited into her bank account. 

Art


----------



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

*Stimulus*

Hi, thanks for responding. I have the same address as my 2018 filing and I have been e-filing with direct deposit for years, same bank account in all that time also, guess I will just have to keep trying to get someone at the IRS to care enough to resolve this issue.

Thanks


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Well, I know my daughter had to go to a website for the government and fill out some info and add her bank account. I have no ideal what site that was at. then she had her stimulus money in about 3 weeks deposited into her account. I didn't do that and they mailed my check to the address on my tax return. It took about 6 weeks to get mine. 

Good Luck

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I am not due one since I file married and my spouse has an ITIN versus a SSAN.

Chuck


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

ldwand said:


> the website will not recognize my Philippine address.


Try using this Proxy Server to connect to the IRS from your PI - IP Address. No need to download anything. Select USA as the random server. 

https://www.hidemyass.com/en-us/proxy


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Mine was received at my mail forwarder on 05/19/20. Should actually get it in a few days as it is in transit now along with some other mail. It is made out to both of us as we file jointly and use an address in Houston, Tx. Hopefully when it gets here, I can deposit it in my Dollar account a PBI. My Asawa has a SSN from when we lived in Az.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Idwand, we received our Stimulus money but I do remember reading that this can take until the end of December for some to receive. I file my income taxes every year though I don't have to and I use Turbo Tax and electronic refund and I got my Stimulus money sent directly to my bank account in the US.

Here's a link to another thread on this topic. https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...-all-americans-who-filed-750-australians.html


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bidrod said:


> I am not due one since I file married and my spouse has an ITIN versus a SSAN.
> 
> Chuck


Same here. We got shafted.

OP, what is your filing status?


----------



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

I too filed a joint tax return, and my Filipino wife has an TIN no. which is required if you file jointly. So, what you are saying is I do not qualify. I was under the impression that all Americans would receive the stimulus, those that meet the financial requirements that is, and as far as I know I meet those requirements. Not arguing with you, you just gave me a piece of information that apparently my accounting firm did not know. No surprise there for me.

Thank You


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

ldwand said:


> I too filed a joint tax return, and my Filipino wife has an TIN no. which is required if you file jointly. So, what you are saying is I do not qualify. I was under the impression that all Americans would receive the stimulus, those that meet the financial requirements that is, and as far as I know I meet those requirements. Not arguing with you, you just gave me a piece of information that apparently my accounting firm did not know. No surprise there for me.
> 
> Thank You


When I asked my CPA about it shortly after the stimulus announcement, he knew nothing about it too. It took a while for that detail to come out and their are a lot of pissed of people who live in the U.S. and did not get it due to this ITIN issue.

It doesn't look like this petition got far but it is rumored the 2nd stimulus payment they are working on will include the ITIN people.

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...q9AMgTJVB5iH8loHhLcDf1QPmMHeUsge6LqpBffRw-zh8


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes, I did finally receive my $1,200 Stimulus Payment. President Donald Trump signed the CARES Act on the 26th of March, 2020 and I did not receive my amount until the 1st of July...more than a 3 month delay!!!

I would have thought the US Government would have made it a priority to send the payments to those of us who are retired and on Social Security...but that did not happen!

If you are residing here in the Philippine and receive Social Security or VA Benefits, we were one of the last groups to be sent a check but the good news is you "DO NOT" have to do anything...the check will arrive the same way you receive your regular monthly payments for SSA or VA...you just need to wait for its arrival.

"IF" you are not on Social Security or VA Benefits, I am not sure what you need to do to get the IRS to recognize your status...

GOOD LUCK Idwand...Also, it looks very positive for a second round of checks as all three...the President, the House and the Senate have ALL agreed to additional stimulus checks being sent out but negotiations are currently ongoing as to how much and when...


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

If your wife has an SSN, you should get the $1200. If she has an ITIN instead of an SSN, then you're not eligible for the $1200 from the original CARES act.

I'm in the same boat. My wife doesnt have an SSN so no money for me or for the kiddos either.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

bidrod said:


> I am not due one since I file married and my spouse has an ITIN versus a SSAN.
> 
> Chuck


I would think You are at least due the 1200 for you unless over some income limit, since each SSN in household qualifies for something (kids at something like $600). Since my spouse is here/green card holder with SSN, we ended up getting the $2400 for us and the allowance for the kiddo as well. Seems weird you'd get nothing regardless of filing status.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

ldwand said:


> Need some info on the 1200.00 dollar stimulus we were suppose to get. Have any of you on this forum gotten the stimulus?
> I have not received mine, as far as I know I qualify, but every time i go to the website to inquire of my stimulus, the website will not recognize my Philippine address. I tried imputing it a dozen different ways, no luck at all.
> Tried calling my accountant firm but they are no help at all, big surprise there.
> Tried calling IRS but they always refer me to there website, go figure!
> Thanks


Yes we received ours, But I had to go on site and register a bank account as I've not seen a refund in a long time; so, they had no bank info from say 10 yrs ago. It was painless and easy Once they set that option up on site for everyone; at first it was only for those who'd not been required to file, but they expanded it after first few weeks to allow anyone to enter account #. If you haven't received a refund in a while, then need to do that, And always remember, it's the Government....not known for being efficient or user friendly in many cases. Once we provided account #, we had direct deposit of stimulus in about 2 weeks. good luck! :juggle:


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

That was one of the criticisms of the original CARES Act. If there is ONE person in the household with an ITIN, then the whole family gets nothing.
So yeah, I lost out on a couple of thousand dollars since my kids and I are US citizens with SSNs but since my wife only had an ITIN, we got nothing.

The next CARES act is supposed to fix that but i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

HondaGuy said:


> That was one of the criticisms of the original CARES Act. If there is ONE person in the household with an ITIN, then the whole family gets nothing.
> So yeah, I lost out on a couple of thousand dollars since my kids and I are US citizens with SSNs but since my wife only had an ITIN, we got nothing.
> 
> The next CARES act is supposed to fix that but i'm not holding my breath.


Ahhhh,Ok, did not know that until read through rest of the threat. Yeah THAT right there is a solid screw job by the Government, which seems messes up more things than they ever fix. On a side note, one financial wizard, Peter Schiff, who made a killing 2008/09 shorting the market and has moved to Puerto Rico where American Expats are EXEMPT from paying Fed Inc tax (just can't vote either), says the dollar is going to crash Big Time in 5 yrs or less because of what we are doing now with these 0 interest rates and printing/giving away money. He still manages a large financial services company and advising all of his money clients to move investments off shore and avoid the dollar; Predicts gold will hit at least $10K per oz and maybe high as $20K....If so, well fellas, we are all screwed. We shall see!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Well, I know my daughter had to go to a website for the government and fill out some info and add her bank account. I have no ideal what site that was at. then she had her stimulus money in about 3 weeks deposited into her account. I didn't do that and they mailed my check to the address on my tax return. It took about 6 weeks to get mine.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> art


The official website where you can go and add your Direct Deposit or other bank account information is: https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/get-my-payment , it's a little more complicated to change your address by sending a notarized letter directly to the US Treasury Department, (I just did my address change last year and it was a hassle at best)!

If anyone has had difficulty getting their first stimulus payment, (official name-economic impact payment), and you are relatively sure that you qualify, you should get busy now and update either your address or your banking information, (or both), before the second stimulus payment is approved and sent out...you may actually receive your second payment before you get your first one!

But the bright side is, *"IF"* you did not get your first payment and you *"ARE"* qualified, you will get it...it just may take a while to get all of this mess sorted out. I am not defending the slow actions of the government or the IRS but this is kind of an unprecedented situation that has never happened before in such a grand scale and they are trying to get it right but seem to have fallen short...hopefully they will do better the second time around!

Think about it...can any of us remember when the last time was that the entire World economy was completely shut down in a matter of a few weeks?...ah...never!

I understand that: "everyone could certainly use the extra cash now, rather than later" and I also understand the feeling of: "everyone else has gotten theirs...where's mine", (been there, done that), but the bottom line is, the IRS is fixing all of the missed payments and I feel confident that everyone WILL get their check but when dealing with several hundreds of millions of American citizens...it takes a while to fix the mess...

*ALSO*, the IRS has a specific telephone line for fixing these missed economic impact payments, (00-1-800-919-9835), but the problem for those of us who are residing overseas, you have time zone differences to deal with PLUS the extremely LONG waiting time while on hold waiting for an operator to answer your call...GOOD LUCK to all!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

*Cebu Citizen*



ldwand said:


> every time i go to the website to inquire of my stimulus, the website will not recognize my Philippine address. I tried imputing it a dozen different ways, no luck at all.


Idwand...I know you said you tried putting in your address a dozen different ways...but have you tried listing your Social Security Number differently?

I had the same issue with my address but I read in an article that I was putting my Social Security Number the wrong way...the website says to in put your 9 digit Social Security Number...so I did; 9 numbers; and nothing worked and the website would not recognize me or my address...but in the article it said many people were having this same problem and we should try putting our Social Security Number in WITH the dashes between the numbers, ie: 000-00-0000...

I tried this method and finally the website accepted and recognized my request.

I hope it works for you as well...GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Nickleback99 said:


> I would think You are at least due the 1200 for you unless over some income limit, since each SSN in household qualifies for something (kids at something like $600). Since my spouse is here/green card holder with SSN, we ended up getting the $2400 for us and the allowance for the kiddo as well. Seems weird you'd get nothing regardless of filing status.


I agree..."ALL" Americans with a Social Security Number should be eligible for the CARES Act Economic Stimulus Payment regardless of their marital filing status and for those who are married and the spouse has an ITIN, should also be eligible! It is a shame that the politicians in charge over-looked this category or people.

Its as if they think some people are not effected by this virus...the way I see it, it does not matter who you are or what your marital status is...we are all effected by this medical crisis and each individual country "SHOULD" take care of *ALL* of their citizens!

The only bright side to this is that it appears that someone recognized that these ITIN people were missed the first time around and the second round of stimulus payments appears to take these people into account. We will just have to see how everything pans out in the next few days before congress takes a break again! #August7


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Nickleback99 said:


> Ahhhh,Ok, did not know that until read through rest of the threat. Yeah THAT right there is a solid screw job by the Government, which seems messes up more things than they ever fix. On a side note, one financial wizard, Peter Schiff, who made a killing 2008/09 shorting the market and has moved to Puerto Rico where American Expats are EXEMPT from paying Fed Inc tax (just can't vote either), says the dollar is going to crash Big Time in 5 yrs or less because of what we are doing now with these 0 interest rates and printing/giving away money. He still manages a large financial services company and advising all of his money clients to move investments off shore and avoid the dollar; Predicts gold will hit at least $10K per oz and maybe high as $20K....If so, well fellas, we are all screwed. We shall see!


Unless you know a very reputable agent and purchase GOLD as your future currency of choice! That way...*"IF"* the US Dollar does hit bottom, (or any other currency for that matter)...your funds are safe, because Gold will "ALWAYS" be in demand and all countries do and will continue to accept gold as legal tender. there are several reputable agents and dealers here in the Philippines.

Gold has recently become so sought after that previously unheard of methods of gold collection are now being considered because they were so expensive it was difficult to justify the costs of collection, (but not any more)...such as mining for the tiniest little particles of gold dust or collecting all the gold components from discarded mobile phones and other electronics and computers or going back and reprocessing the tailings from old gold mines to collect the tiny particles that were previously left behind from lesser efficient methods from that era!

AND you do not have to actually buy and hold gold...there are three very safe ways to own gold:

1) buying stock in GOLD.
2) buying shares in a reputable company that trades GOLD
3) buying actual gold...which comes in two different approved formats:
a)Gold Bullion or bars in a variety of available sizes from one troy ounce up to 5 kilos.
b)Gold Coins, which are not actually coins...they are processed gold, the same as bullion but they are in a smaller round format and available in a variety of sizes from 1/10th of an ounce up to a kilo. Just about every country produces a 99.999% pure gold bullion coin.

The round or coin format is smaller in size and more easily purchased for a smaller amount of money and easier to trade or sell later if you need money from your gold reserves. (A small 1/10th of an ounce coin is much easier to cash in rather than trying to sell off a huge 5 kilo brick of gold).

However...ALL gold agents charge a fee and you will actually get a better price per ounce if you buy the larges gold bars rather than the smaller gold coins. Pro's and Con's to each but both are well worth the investment for your future savings provided you watch the market and buy your gold at the lowest possible price to capitalize on your investment. PLUS...only buy gold from countries known for their quality. Gold can be tested and the results can determine where the gold actually came from...which can ultimately affect the overall value...but a good gold agent will advise you. As stated before...use ONLY reputable gold buying agents from a reputable company and you will be set for your future financial needs regardless what any currency does or doesn't do...

Some people have difficulty buying something like gold because the market is constantly going up and down...but you have to ignore that...just buy gold at as low a price as you can find by watching the market and then don't worry about the little ups and downs because gold will NEVER drop down as far as a country's currency can drop! Gold may go up and down a little but it will never drop as far as a ruined currency from an unstable economy!

If you actually buy gold, you will want to have a very safe place to keep it...either a reinforced fire proof safe, set in concrete in your wall or floor...or consider a gold storage facility which most of the reputable gold companies offer...but you will have to pay a small fee for keeping your gold in their secure facility. Or buying certificates that say you own a certain amount of gold.

AND NEVER EVER buy gold jewelry as an investment because gold jewelry has a huge mark-up and the actual price per ounce is ridiculously high. If you have gold jewelry that was purchased for the use of jewelry...that is fine...just don't buy it simply as an investment...buy pure 99.999% processed gold bars or coins for an investment if you desire to purchase gold.

Have a very safe and prosperous future everyone!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I agree..."ALL" Americans with a Social Security Number should be eligible for the CARES Act Economic Stimulus Payment regardless of their marital filing status and for those who are married and the spouse has an ITIN, should also be eligible! It is a shame that the politicians in charge over-looked this category or people.
> 
> Its as if they think some people are not effected by this virus...the way I see it, it does not matter who you are or what your marital status is...we are all effected by this medical crisis and each individual country "SHOULD" take care of *ALL* of their citizens!
> 
> The only bright side to this is that it appears that someone recognized that these ITIN people were missed the first time around and the second round of stimulus payments appears to take these people into account. We will just have to see how everything pans out in the next few days before congress takes a break again! #August7


 Actually the rules used were no different than the stimulus rules used in 2008. Enough complaints have been raised that it is being relooked at now. Sen Rubio is one that brought up the concern. At a minimum the SSAN holders in the family unit should be entitled the funds even if the ITIN holder is not!

Chuck


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Idwand...I know you said you tried putting in your address a dozen different ways...but have you tried listing your Social Security Number differently?
> 
> I had the same issue with my address but I read in an article that I was putting my Social Security Number the wrong way...the website says to in put your 9 digit Social Security Number...so I did; 9 numbers; and nothing worked and the website would not recognize me or my address...but in the article it said many people were having this same problem and we should try putting our Social Security Number in WITH the dashes between the numbers, ie: 000-00-0000...
> 
> ...


Cebu Citizen, you missed the point of a couple of our posts above. Idwand does not qualify for a stimulus payment because he filed his taxes jointly with his wife who has an ITIN. Same with me. We are not in the database at all.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> Cebu Citizen, you missed the point of a couple of our posts above. Idwand does not qualify for a stimulus payment because he filed his taxes jointly with his wife who has an ITIN. Same with me. We are not in the database at all.


Yes...I caught that missed post after the fact, (sorry about that DonAndAbby)...but still, the information I posted may be of use or interest to someone else in this Forum, (regardless of Idwand's personal situation). Though I initially made my post to Inwand's previous comment and post, it was not directly reserved specifically for Inwand as there are many other members of this Forum.

The bottom line and point of my post was; the IRS is not very precise or clear about what information or how to input that information into the IRS website system for checking on the status of a CARES Economic Impact Payment, (such as putting in your SSN with or without dashes or how you input your address), and therefore the IRS is creating a lot of unnecessary problems and issues with people actually being successful with tracking the status of their missing check...


----------



## Tito-Paul (Aug 2, 2011)

*Check was mailed*

:ranger: Well after many frustrating attempts I did get my check via my postal forwarding service, only cost a few $$ to have them walk it across the street to deposit it in the account.
It'll be interesting to see if another one is gonna come forth...:clap2:

Keep the faith Campers


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tito-Paul said:


> :ranger: Well after many frustrating attempts I did get my check via my postal forwarding service, only cost a few $$ to have them walk it across the street to deposit it in the account.
> It'll be interesting to see if another one is gonna come forth...:clap2:
> 
> Keep the faith Campers


Hi Tito-Paul... Welcome to the forum and I see you've actually been a member a very long time, anyway hope all is going well and nice to hear you got your Stimulus check.


----------

